# fifia 09 celebrations



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

for the xbox 360. thought they might come in useful for all you showboaters.


Basic Moves

Y Button - Two Arms Raised
X Button - Look At Me
B Button - One Arm Raised
A Button - Low Aeroplane

Advanced Moves 1

Right Stick 360 clockwise degree rotation from down/up - Windmill
Click Right Stick - High Aeroplane
Right Stick Down Up (Move and Hold) - Blow Kisses
Right Stick Up Down (Move and Hold) - Kiss and Point
Right Stock Right (Move and Hold) SHHHHHH!

Advanced Moves 2

Right Stick Down (Move and Hold) - Arms Low
Right Stick Up (Move and Hold) - Hold Face
Right Stight Right Left (Move and Hold) Fist Pump
Right Stick Left Right (Move and Hold) Come on! (To Crowd)

Finishing Moves

LB + B Button - Standing Arm Sweep
LB + X Button - One Knee Fist Pump
LB + A Button - Kneel Point to Heavens
LB + Y Button - Arms Out to Crowd

Advanced Moves 1

RB + Clockwise Right Stick Rotation From Down/Up x 2 then A to land - Acrobatics 1
RB + Anti Clockwise Right Stick From Down/Up x 2 then A to land - Acrobatics 2
RB + Right Stick Down Up Down - Acrobatics 3
RB + Click Right Stick - Knee Slide
LB + RB - Cancel Celebration

Advanced Moves 2

LB + Right Stick Down Up (Move and Hold) - Chest Slide
LB + Right Stick Half Turn from Left to Right x 2 - Triple Fist Pump
LB + Right Stick Up Down (Move and Hold) - Bow
LB Right Stick Clockwise Rotation from Down/Up - Forward roll and fist pump.
LB + Click Right Stick - Jump Punch

Advanced Moves 3

LT + Right Stick Clockwise Rotation From Down/Up - Cartwheel
LT + Click Right Stick - Robot
LT + Tap RB - Dance
LT + Right Stick Down Up Down - Finger Point

Advanced Moves 4

LT + Right Stick Up Up Up - Pump Up Crowd
LT + Right Stick Down Up (Hold and Move) - Fall to knees and hold face
LT + Right Stick Up and Click Right Stick - Fall to knees and beg

Advanced Moves 5

LB + Right Stick Up + Click Right Stick - Fall To Knees
LB + Right Stick Left (Move and hold) - Come On! (To crowd)
LB + Right Stick Right (Move and Hold) - Forward roll to sit
LT + Right Stick Half Rotation from down to up then Right Stick Up (Move and Hold) - I can't hear you!
LT + Right Stick Down (Move and Hold) - Fall to one knee


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

thanks mate!


----------

